# looking for 3/4 freezer 1/4 fridge



## rsplash40 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello,

Had a freezer go down, have repaired it one too many times before, time to go. Looking to reduce 2 units down to one, has anyone seen anything like this gladiator:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_04643173000P?prdNo=12&blockNo=12&blockType=G12

that maybe isn't so expensive? Also doesn't need to have the fridge side be convertible, just looking for the bigger portion to be the freezer, basically flip flop a standard top-freezer fridge unit. Looks aren't overly important as its going in storage room.

thanks

Mike


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I know that you said that you want to go from 2 boxes down to 1 but for the cost of that unit you could buy a separate refer and small freezer and still have a lot left over to pay electric bills.

Any thing in that configuration will be expense just due to the lack of volume. It is not something that many people would buy.


----------



## rsplash40 (Dec 14, 2008)

we need just the opposite a larger freezer and small fridge for a couple of gallons of milk and a smaller item or two. I have since posting found this unit several hundred cheaper at other places, and its the still the only one I found in the configuration we desire. 

We've done the math and the difference for a reasonably good quality freezer and smaller good quality fridge that would fit our needs compared to the unit listed is now small enough to not be a factor.


----------

